# How long does it take to fall in love?



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Are they your new fluffbutts????????? Don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

They are precious! Are you sure you have not been to my house???


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm in love - took me a second or two!!














They're scrumptious!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok Cary whats going on? They are beautiful are they yours? We gotta celebrate if they are yours.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you believe in love at first sight?








I hope these beautiful babies are soon to be yours.









Boy on the left, girl on the right...right?

I just noticed this







next to the pic...they're your new babies, I just feel it.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Ok Cary whats going on? They are beautiful are they yours? We gotta celebrate if they are yours.[/B]


I agree! We must know?







Are these your Fluffbutts or not?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

7 Weeks old. I'm committed.









They're mine.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> [/B]



it takes 5 seconds!! cute fluff butts but where are the dresses and vest?


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I can't wait to see more and more pics! Theyre sooo cute! You have adorable fluffbutts!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Cary!!! Really??? They are your babes? Swear? No kidding? 

I am THRILLED for you. :::tears:::


























Dancing Wienies all around!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Really.















> Cary!!! Really??? They are your babes? Swear? No kidding?
> 
> I am THRILLED for you. :::tears:::
> 
> ...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Details.......Immediately! Who, what, when and where?????


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awwwww so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Whoa! Jumping in with two at once! Brave man!
They are darling. I know you can't wait to get them.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> 7 Weeks old. I'm committed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*CONGRATULATIONS!! 
















*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Whoa! Jumping in with two at once! Brave man!
> They are darling. I know you can't wait to get them.[/B]



Not brave...probably more like foolish.








I (this time too) was only looking for one. But.....
there was a sibling available. I have no self control.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! Details please.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

NO WAY







!!! how did you find such perfect puppies? They are the cutest














oh took me about one nanoseconds.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Congratulations!









Tell us more about them. Are they girls, boys, or one of each? How much do they weigh? When are you bringing them home, at 12 weeks?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

A boy and a girl.
They are in Alabama. (I need to arrange my flight)
They are currently 7 weeks old.
I am still going to name them Luke and Leia. (I
thought about different names.... but since I'm
getting siblings I thought I'd stick with the names)
They have a commendable family tree.
They're sweet.








They're cousins to another members new siblings.


More to come


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I waited enough
soooooooooooooo who's the cousin


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> ok I waited enough
> soooooooooooooo who's the cousin
> 
> 
> ...




I think I'll leave it to them to out themselves.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

[attachment=10488:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats!!















They are beautiful, I wish you lots of love and luck...


Andrea~[attachment=10489:attachment]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

woooohooooo!!!!






























Congratulations Cary!!! Yay!! 

Since no one else has asked ....... more pictures please????

Oh & it took about a quarter of a second to fall for these 2!!!

edit: I don't know my US geography ... but are they Audrey's babies?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, They are just beautiful.










































.
Can't wait to see more pics. 
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - they are both ADORABLE . Everything is nicer in MULTIPLES ( I'm a twin I should know ) . My 3 are all the same age - it's lovely watching them grow up together . You will of course need eyes in the back of your head , puppies LOVE to run in different directions . Sarah , Princess Charlotte , Henry , Teddy , and in 8 LOOONG weeks Lady Arabella .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW!! cute looking puppies
















congrats


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Cary, i am so delighted for you.







You will make a perfect doggy daddy







[attachment=10491:attachment]


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*How did I ever miss this thread!!! Oh yeah, I went to bed early last night. Drats....one night that I should have stayed up 










Cary, they are awesome and my heart is swelling up inside thinking about your excitement. The weeks will not go by fast enough but you still have a lot to do. Read, plan, and oh yeah...did I mention shop!??!?

Exciting news.......we are sooooo happy for you!!!!*


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

You're makeing us 7 kinds of crazy!















Some might say that you are teasing us








Often times you will be "REWARDED" for this kind of behavior, if ya know what I mean!?









Where did you find your new family? When?









Whose the cousin, for crikey's sake!!?!?!?!?









We need the dish. We need the dirt. We need the skinny. We need the 411.









We are ALL so happy for you!!!















Can you tell?


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm so happy for you they are to perfect. What cutie pies


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Cary, I am so happy for you! They are precious! 
*Congratulations!! 














*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=10495:attachment]Great news,I'm so happy for you.They're adorable.I think you're already in love with them.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

How long does it take to fall in love??? Hmmm, it depends on your internet connection!!!








CONGRATULATIONS!!!! they are adorable, you must be so excited


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations and best wishes!!! They are really, really cute!!

[attachment=10498:attachment]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

> You're makeing us 7 kinds of crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm guessing they are from Ga-Li??


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS CARY!!!








I'm so happy for you and the puppies are so adorable


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations Cary! We are all so happy for you!







So how long are you going to keep us in suspense?


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Congratulations Cary














They are just adorable and I am jealous I want another puppy too. Oh to the question how long does it take to fall in love how about 1 second


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

are we still waiting







come out come out wherever you are COUSINS !


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> are we still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fay you are too funny










Cary, c'mon we've waited long enough. *SPILL*


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey, I figured this one out real quick. Just to check it out, I went to the person's website and saw the picture he posted on SM. It says they are going to Cary. Even though I don't know the breeder, I do know the pups paternal grandfather and grandmother, and they are really nice dogs. 


Congratulations, Cary. I am so happy that you found your babies.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I know who it is too





















**'****S' Maltese


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> 7 Weeks old. I'm committed.
> They're mine.
> 
> 
> ...


 Gotta like a commited man.









A song comes to mind, "just one look, was all it took.."

Way to go Cary.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Hey, I figured this one out real quick. Just to check it out, I went to the person's website and saw the picture he posted on SM. It says they are going to Cary. Even though I don't know the breeder, I do know the pups paternal grandfather and grandmother, and they are really nice dogs.
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Cary. I am so happy that you found your babies.[/B]


Wow, we got a sneaky detective among us







I still don't know


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Some excerpts from the latest e-mail........






Luke is just touching the 2 lbs right now, and Leia is 2.2. Luke is 4 1/2 inches tall and Leia is 4 3/4. They're both as square as they are long,with nice high tail sets,hanging well over their backs,and good high neck carriage.



These two will likely approach the 7 inch area in height and length,and I'm going to say 5 1/2 to 6 pound range. The blacks are almost in on their noses and pads and are already in on their eyes. 



Also, I'll mention that the third pup from this litter is a girl as well. She's found her Fur-Ever home right here with me, and you'll be seeing her in the ring next year,barring her mouth going off, or some such thing


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh you do like to keep them all waiting


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I figured this one out pretty quickly as well. Good luck to you Cary - they are adorable!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

OK...where have I been to have missed this thread??? *Congratulations* - they are so darling!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> How long does it take to fall in love??? Hmmm, it depends on your internet connection!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I knew all that money for a high speed connection was worth it!!!!*


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Absolutely Adorable!! Ok Cary, can you now wear off on my husband, the double puppy thing


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Cary, those are two gorgeous little puppies














you are so lucky, I am green with envy..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> 7 Weeks old. I'm committed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> A boy and a girl.
> They are in Alabama. (I need to arrange my flight)
> They are currently 7 weeks old.
> I am still going to name them Luke and Leia. (I
> ...


I'm so happy for you Cary, I still don't know who the cousin is,







but they are beautiful. It will be so much fun watching them grow with their daddy.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> 7 Weeks old. I'm committed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















I am so happy for you and your new totally adorable fluffbutts


----------



## lorilynne (May 20, 2006)

EMMY & OSCAR are the cousins... sorry, I haven't been on in 2 days!! Mine come home 2 weeks before Cary's. I am so excited for all of us. Tha breeder is Sandra from Dibonis Maltese in Alabama.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I missed this thread too. CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I'm SO happy for you and so jealous at the same time!!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh yippie. I am soooo happy for you.. Told hubby about the Sally Harrell tags this am and felt so bad for you and now, ce-le-bration, let's all celebrate and have a good time. I am really so thrilled, I knew they were out there
Aimee


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> EMMY & OSCAR are the cousins... sorry, I haven't been on in 2 days!! Mine come home 2 weeks before Cary's. I am so excited for all of us. Tha breeder is Sandra from Dibonis Maltese in Alabama.[/B]










Now we know! it`s going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=230586
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY!! Keep it in the family!














Bet you can't wait to get them home.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Immediately!! In answer to your question!!
Congratulations!! They are adorable!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

HEY! I'm a bit late getting in on this but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!





















I think I might break out the chili for the first time ever in my posts...





















yay!!!!!!!!
They are precious and perfect!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...Those puppies are so cute!!!







When do you bring them home? I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Ohhh, They are both so precious...Congrats on your new pups! Double the fun!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Cary, you are one lucky guy! Your new family is so darling! It's going to be such fun! Are you going to take Maternity Leave?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking at these two, I'd say .3 seconds.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh dear... I'm getting a bit weepy








You three deserve the best, the happiest, the healthiest and the longest time together... ever


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

They are gorgeous. I'm so ecxited for you.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Double the pleasure, double the fun! I am so excited for you. I just love puppy breath.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

YAY, CARY!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you found your Luke & Leia.







They are precious!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrat's Cary!!







I am soooo happy for you....this is meant to be.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Wow i've been out of it for a while. I totally missed this thread! 










Big congrats Cary, they are absolutely adorable!!!!

Karyn


----------

